
VC-produced movie shows H-1B visa holders in limbo waiting for Green Cards - canadianteky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-31/silicon-valley-s-darkest-immigration-secret-hits-u-s-cinemas
======
refurb
The reason for the Green Card backlog is that no single country can take more
than 5% of the immigrant visas in a given year. The purpose of that is to
ensure that no single country dominates US permanent immigration simply due to
population size.

If we got rid of the country-level restriction, then we'd just be pushing
other potential immigrants from other countries to the back of line.

